# .::Hero City::.-Arc one:Teenage Rage



## ~Abelish (Dec 29, 2008)

*.::Hero City::.*​
Plot:
*Spoiler*: __ 



In Hero city, heroes are born naturally, and their are barely any human inhabitants. Heroes with superpowers, gadgets, and special abilities gather here to join The Protectors of the World, but there are Villains that reside in the city of heroes. They plot and think of ways to take down the Tower of Sanctuary( location of the protectors of the world). Time after time the villains lose at trying to dominate the world,and time after time they are humiliated. After a while, the villains decided to form together and create their own league called The Seven Deadly Sins. The two leagues clashed together at a battle for the leadership of the world. Unfortunately for the world, The Seven Deadly Sins won the battle. Now the world is covered in darkness, and is influenced by evil. Whoever tried to defeat the organization, they have been killed, but thats just being easy on them. If your lucky you may be killed, but they will do worse. Organizations for good have been conducted in the sewer. Even though they are basically between the age of 12 and 18, they are actually good with their powers. They have mastered them, and have become very skilled. There is one problem of course. They are the decedents of the members of the seven deadly sins. They are unsure of what they want to do, and are unsure of what they are doing is right. The leader of their little organization is Xscar, who is the son of the leader of the Seven Deadly Sins(s.d.s for short), Saix Osar. The S.D.S is composed of 12 leaders, and then is composed of 24 lesser villains. That means that they will have to go through 36 villains just to make sure that the world is back at peace.This is going to be a hard challenge for them, harder than high school.




Rules:
1) I know this is an rp for when you get powers, so no powers like I kill you in one touch. That would be considered as god modding.
2)Follow the application for your character completely, for it will be needed later on in the story.


-------
My Characters:


Name: Xscar Osar

Alias: Enks, King of Light

Gender: Male

Side: Good

Age: 14

Powers: He controls lightining and Darkness in a mix, and can control time, but only for about 3 minutes a time.

Weapon(s): Sword of Light- The sword of light was given to Xscar from his mother in his dream, but once he woke up, it was in his hand. It can shoot out a beam of light from the tip of the blade once swung.

Appearance: Xscar wears a white t-shirt under his black jack. He wears blue baggy pants, with a sheath on his waist. His eyes are bright red, and his hair goes down his face, in a bloody red color.

History: As a child, he was brought up to hate goodness and belove haterd, but it never made any sense to him, so he wound up being good. He hides it from his father, along with his powers of time. He hasn't even told him about the sword of light either. Now Xscar plans on taking down his father, and the rest of the S.D.S members.

Name: Saix Osar

Alias: The Death Eater

Gender: Male

Side: Evil

Age: 32

Powers: He can fly, and controls Darkness

Weapon(s): Scythe of Death- A basic weapon that is used by shinigami's. Legend says that he killed a shinigami to obtain this weapon.

Sword of the Dead- This very sword is used to see a persons death, and can alter the time of which the person is about to die, but there is a horrible side effect. Every time he uses it, his life span is cut in half, so he doesn't use is alot. He has only used it once, and that was during the great war.

Appearance: His inner appearance is unknown, even to his kid Xscar, but he wears a over size cloak, with a hood.

History: Saix was the leader of The Seven Deadly Sins during the great war. He defeated the greatest of heroes without hesitating, has killed many before and after that time. He has a son named Xscar, which in his land is known as the god of death.​----
ic: Xscar was roaming around the grounds of the city. As he looked up into the sky, instead of light blue skies, he saw darkness, surrounded over the world. With his hands in his pockets, and his eyes closed, he sighed. "Man, life is boring...I can't think of a time when I wasn't bored..I feel like fighting someone..." Xscar said with anger and grief. Today was actually boring like always. No one out side, no one playing, nothing. Sure, there was some people out, but not interesting enough to talk to, and even if they were, what would he talk about? Just come up to someone and say Hey I'm the son of Saix Osar, wanna be friends? That seemed very retarded when he played it over in his head. He unsheathed his blade to look at it for no reason possible. He saw his own reflection in it, and thought how dull.


----------

